# Problem Converting Mac Lion .dmg to ISO??



## Brink123 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,

i downloaded a copy of Mac OSX Lion .dmg file, and I am trying to use MagicISO to convert this to a iso image so that I can use it on VirtualBox to play around with, however, when I select the .dmg file i get the following message popup "Can't find the file or file isnt CD Image file!". I went online and found that MagicISO should be the correct program to do this, any reason why or what i need to do to convert it successfully as an ISO to be use on virtual box?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, you can legally run OS X on anything but a Mac. Also, DMGs are not CD/DVD images.


----------

